# What tricks do each of your dogs know?



## Caty M

I've been kind of lazy about training the dogs tricks, but they do know a few. :biggrin:

Bish- lay down, sit, stay, come, crawl, shake, speak, roll over, play dead, spin, stand and beg (sit pretty).

Tess- lay down, sit, stay, come, jump, high five, shy (cover your face), spin, go to your kennel.


----------



## swolek

This thread is making me miss Lily, a dog I fostered a few months back . I used to teach her new tricks every week, she was really sharp and loved learning. Sigh.

Sophie knows Sit, Stay, Come, Crawl (she loves this one, hehe), Stay (sort of...), Go Find (for tracking), Which hand? (I hide a treat in one hand and she has to sniff out where it is), and Leave It. We're working on Touch and also polishing Which Hand? because sometimes she gets so excited that she randomly guesses. It's not really a trick but saying "Hey, Sophie" tells her to focus on me and is used to distract in stressful situations (like loose dogs).

Gracie is an old, deaf dog that I acquired at the age of 12 (she'll be 13 this week). I don't ask much of her . She knows hand signals for Sit and Come.

Bambi was always technically my mom's dog and wasn't really taught anything until recently. So we're working on basics like Stay (she knows Sit and Come already).


----------



## Tobi

lol well... not many :lol: not having a job atm gives me plenty of time to work with him, thank god though... i met a bull terrier that makes Tman look like an angel the other night...

Tobi-Sit,down (lay down), off, wait (dunno if it's a trick or not :tongue), shake, bow (chest on the ground butt in the air), army crawl,ouch (you're chewing on me not the toy!),Enough (stop everything you're doing) watch me, stay, where's momma? (goes on a hunt for momma, bangs on the door and hits every window checking to see if she's outside, also checks every room),cratecrate (crate time), Does eating off of a fork or spoon like a hooman count?

EDIT: Celt reminded me of the easy command.... how could i forget, i have scars on my fingertips from before we started teaching this one!!! :lol:

Waggles-sit, cratecrate (crate time)


----------



## Celt

Blaise and Scotty know the basics (although I still have trouble getting them to lay down on "hard" surfaces, i.e. the ground), Away (they're to move away from whatever), In/Out (used to enter or leave), Stand (on hind legs), walk (on hindlegs), Dance (kinda spining while on hindlegs), and Easy (where they have to nibble/lick a treat out of a closed hand/pinched fingers).
Blaise knows the game: Where'd it go? (looking for a hidden object), Over (doing jumps) and Zoom (run around like a nut).
Scotty knows Fetch, Scratch (he scratches at a person's back), and Hop (on hindlegs),


----------



## kennyk

Sit, stay/wait, down, come here, leave it, and bring it(fetch). I've been really lazy and kept telling myself he doesn't need to know how to play dead or anything of the sort. I did make a 2pound batch of dehydrated liver treats today... I might teach himsomeday tomorrow ... might..


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

This is fun!

I've gotten pretty bad with not keeping up with trick training. My two are pretty good at offering behaviors for treats, but I don't end up asking for them consistently enough.......these are solid...well except for Kai's silliness 

Ari---- Sit, down,come, paw, high five, roll over, spin, off, up, wait, sit pretty, go potty, leave toy inside

Kai--- Sit (unless we're at agility, she forgets), down,kick back foot in down, speak, sneeze, spin, touch, peek (come sit between my feet), off, up, go potty ( sometimes mixes this up with peek :lol easy -yup another alligator mouth, go to spot

I really want to do a little freestyle demo with both of them.....one of these years


----------



## MollyWoppy

I really enjoy teaching tricks (as you can see). My main motivation was that my other half was seriously against having a dog the first 6 months of Mollie's life, so teaching her cute tricks and making him proud of her was my way of worming her into his heart.
About 90% of these things she can do by hand signal. 

Mollie, Important Stuff
Sit, lie, down, stay, wait, leave, look at me, go inside, go outside, come (ha ha!), drop it NOW, get off NOW.
Get in behind (gets behind me and sits), go home, stop.

Mollie the moron, Fun Stuff
spin, spin back, circle (round me), circle back, backup (walk backwards), touch (hits my hand with her nose wherever my hand is), bang (play dead and cover eyes), show me your fleas (lies on back), shake, high five, give us ten, left paw, right paw, other paw, speak, solves maths puzzles (I have a signal that shows her how many times to bark), target (have a item that she has to go touch with paw), go round (goes round an item and back to me), roll over, beg, run, walk, left, right, jumps through my arms held in a circle, jumps over my arm held out, weaves through my legs stationary, weaves through my legs when I’m walking, skip (jumps up so all 4 legs leave the ground – teaching her to jump rope), crawl, kiss, get in car, get in back, get in front, get in boat, find, go find kong, bring it here, where’s (insert an close persons name here) and she'll go find them and come back. Run for your life, I'm going to kill you - she takes off running.

I know there’s more stuff, but I can’t remember off hand.

Windy the cat
Sit....thats it!!!
(she won't take treats so I'm having a hard time figuring out how to motivate her to do anything). She walks on the leash (a mile or so), and rides in the basket on my bike. Don't know if they really count as tricks though.


----------



## magicre

malia - sit. reluctantly. wait. reluctantly.

bubba. sit. reluctantly. wait. reluctantly.

both will come but not all the time and both know 'where's daddy'.

neither knows how to stop barking when someone rings the door bell. a few times is okay. more than that, they could be drenched in water and they don't stop.

my dogs are really not trained. they are lovers.

but, they don't pee or poo in the house. for that, we are grateful.


----------



## MollyWoppy

magicre said:


> malia - sit. reluctantly. wait. reluctantly.
> 
> bubba. sit. reluctantly. wait. reluctantly.
> 
> both will come but not all the time and both know 'where's daddy'.
> 
> neither knows how to stop barking when someone rings the door bell. a few times is okay. more than that, they could be drenched in water and they don't stop.
> 
> my dogs are really not trained. they are lovers.
> 
> but, they don't pee or poo in the house. for that, we are grateful.


Your post cracked me up 
I just wanted to add that I bet you husband is trained though. I can train the dog, but the husband? No way. Treats don't work on him either. 
But, maybe I should just be grateful he doesn't pee or poop in the house either (not yet anyway!).


----------



## magicre

MollyWoppy said:


> Your post cracked me up
> I just wanted to add that I bet you husband is trained though. I can train the dog, but the husband? No way. Treats don't work on him either.
> But, maybe I should just be grateful he doesn't pee or poop in the house either (not yet anyway!).


i don't know why i don't teach them tricks. 

i have so few expectations of my dogs...love me. don't kill me on walks. come when i call. eat what i tell you to eat. if they were real kids, go to college. don't pee or poo in the house and love me.

and they do love me. like velcro. 

honey does too. he's trained himself. he's a verra verra smart man.


----------



## Caty M

As long as they have basic manners.. who cares if they know tricks? I only teach them because my dogs truly love to learn. Tess especially looks forward to her training sessions!


----------



## Donna Little

Well with 9 dogs it's a little hard for me to focus on one at a time to teach much of anything so this is it:
Briana and Bailey my Min Pins- Sit, down, up, (on rear in begging position) leave it. And I can tell Bri to get dressed and she'll try to put her harness on by herself.
Camden- sit and down.
Karma- sit and touch.
Toby- sit
Madison USED to know "get the bug." She would search relentlessly until she found it and KILLED it. If she missed it she would not stop until she found something to kill. She'd even get up in the middle of the night to look again. Came in very handy for the girl that hates bugs. (That would of course be me.) Now she's 17 and she knows nothing.
Angel-sit, down, the "hit by car" trick where she drags her hind legs behind her like she's partially paralyzed. 
Lily-sit and down
Sabrina-sit


----------



## magicre

Donna Little said:


> Well with 9 dogs it's a little hard for me to focus on one at a time to teach much of anything so this is it:
> Briana and Bailey my Min Pins- Sit, down, up, (on rear in begging position) leave it. And I can tell Bri to get dressed and she'll try to put her harness on by herself.
> Camden- sit and down.
> Karma- sit and touch.
> Toby- sit
> Madison USED to know "get the bug." She would search relentlessly until she found it and KILLED it. If she missed it she would not stop until she found something to kill. She'd even get up in the middle of the night to look again. Came in very handy for the girl that hates bugs. (That would of course be me.) Now she's 17 and she knows nothing.
> Angel-sit, down, the "hit by car" trick where she drags her hind legs behind her like she's partially paralyzed.
> Lily-sit and down
> Sabrina-sit


that's remarkable with nine dogs.


----------



## kady05

I took these videos awhile ago, but these are most of what my guys know. Their OB stuff is pretty sloppy because I'm a total slacker.

Wilson,

Wilson Obedience - YouTube

and some tricks:

Wilson's Tricks - YouTube

Wilson learning how to limp - YouTube

Piper,

Piper Obedience - YouTube

tricks,

Piper's Tricks - YouTube

and Sako, he was about 6 months here.. and he haaates OB, finds it extremely boring.

Sako Obedience - YouTube

and some "tricks", he knows a lot more now, just haven't taken a new video:

Sako's Tricks - YouTube


----------



## magicre

nicely done, kady.....

either you're a petite girl or that's an eight foot fence


----------



## MollyWoppy

Caty M said:


> As long as they have basic manners.. who cares if they know tricks? I only teach them because my dogs truly love to learn. Tess especially looks forward to her training sessions!


I agree with you here. I don't really care about the tricks either, but I found it was the best way to keep Mollies mind busy, which means she keeps out of trouble, yaaaayy. Plus, I found an unexpected advantage - when you have young kids around, it keeps them laughing and occupied for ages.



Donna Little said:


> Well with 9 dogs it's a little hard for me to focus on one at a time to teach much of anything so this is it:
> Briana and Bailey my Min Pins- Sit, down, up, (on rear in begging position) leave it. And I can tell Bri to get dressed and she'll try to put her harness on by herself.
> Camden- sit and down.
> Karma- sit and touch.
> Toby- sit
> Madison USED to know "get the bug." She would search relentlessly until she found it and KILLED it. If she missed it she would not stop until she found something to kill. She'd even get up in the middle of the night to look again. Came in very handy for the girl that hates bugs. (That would of course be me.) Now she's 17 and she knows nothing.
> Angel-sit, down, the "hit by car" trick where she drags her hind legs behind her like she's partially paralyzed.
> Lily-sit and down
> Sabrina-sit


Oh God, I agree, training 9 dogs. I take my hat off to you, there's no way I could even start to do what you've done. I saw that video you posted of Angel with her 'hit by car' trick. That was so cute.


----------



## kady05

magicre said:


> nicely done, kady.....
> 
> either you're a petite girl or that's an eight foot fence


LOL, I'm only 5'0", that fence is probably 7' though!


----------



## xellil

Rebel knows about 75 words and phrases now - I understand that dogs can have a vocabulary of up to 300 words, so we have a way to go.

He can do stuff like hold a cookie on his nose (parlor trick) but I had bad experiences with trainers and learning that stuff before I could get him to "sit", including watching a "highly trained" dog bite people in the crotch when they wouldn't throw his rope and then get rewarded for it, so I kind of have a bad taste about froo froo tricks.

Because of that, I will never teach him to do stuff like "look at me" or "touch" because it raises my blood pressure. I guess I am like a dog with a bad memory.

When we walk he knows move over, back, off the road, etc. I can tell him "ready set go" when we are about a block from our house and he will race home. If I say "is someone here??" he goes running all around the yard looking for a visitor. honestly, it's just stuff I do myself and I kind of fly by the seat of my pants, mostly taking things he does naturally and then just adding the words to get him to do it.

We went to an advanced dog class for about a year, but in the end I got bored. It seemed like we weren't going forward, and I like to have some kind of goal. After we got his CGC I tried to get him into carting and I bought a cart but I can't get the stupid thing to fit right.

snorkels won't even sit on command. She is the queen of everything.


----------



## MollyWoppy

My husband had a very bad stroke a few years ago and as a result has aphasia, which is a problem with the speech centre. So, its been very challenging for both Mollie and me. Thats another reason I taught her a lot of tricks - once I teach her, I then teach him how to ask her to do them. It's been great for him..........although I feel like tearing my hair out sometimes. I'm in the kitchen listening to him telling her to sit, sit, sit, sit, sit, Mollie SIT - and all the time Mollie (bless the cockles of her little heart) is sitting. He obviously means lie down, but doesn't realise he's actually saying 'sit'. Thats where the hand signals come in, trying to get him to learn to co-ordinate the correct word with the correct hand signal. A losing battle.
She's our little therapy dog in a sense.


----------



## xellil

MollyWoppy said:


> My husband had a very bad stroke a few years ago and as a result has aphasia, which is a problem with the speech centre. So, its been very challenging for both Mollie and me. Thats another reason I taught her a lot of tricks - once I teach her, I then teach him how to ask her to do them. It's been great for him..........although I feel like tearing my hair out sometimes. I'm in the kitchen listening to him telling her to sit, sit, sit, sit, sit, Mollie SIT - and all the time Mollie (bless the cockles of her little heart) is sitting. He obviously means lie down, but doesn't realise he's actually saying 'sit'. Thats where the hand signals come in, trying to get him to learn to co-ordinate the correct word with the correct hand signal. A losing battle.
> She's our little therapy dog in a sense.


I'm so sorry. Bless you and Mollie - I'm sure she understands. Plus, i know that has to be good therapy for your husband and not just some mindless exercise because there is a goal in mind, even if it's hard to get there. God put dogs here to make both people and dogs happier, and I am sure both is happening in your house.

My husband isn't very good at any kind of command. Rebel understands "back" very well and I use it alot, so he won't try to go out the gate or get in the car or go up the stairs etc. 

My husband just can't get it - he says "stay" instead. So he tells Rebel to stay and then drives off in the car. Or leaves him standing at the bottom of the stairs while he goes up to take a nap. Cute. It doesn't hurt Rebel to stay in one place for awhile but you gotta remember to go back and get him eventually!

The result is Rebel is getting where he doesn't pay any attention to him. Now that I'm not working, I see it alot more. I've explained patiently to hubby until my head is exploding so now it just ticks me off when he does it.


----------



## lauren43

Averys:
Sit
Wait/Stay
Jump
Show me your belly (work in progress)
Settle (go to you bed and lay down...still working on staying there until released)
Crate
Lay Down
Back
Leave it

Working on other things for agility which are basics that don't have legit names


----------



## Donna Little

MollyWoppy said:


> My husband had a very bad stroke a few years ago and as a result has aphasia, which is a problem with the speech centre. So, its been very challenging for both Mollie and me. Thats another reason I taught her a lot of tricks - once I teach her, I then teach him how to ask her to do them. It's been great for him..........although I feel like tearing my hair out sometimes. I'm in the kitchen listening to him telling her to sit, sit, sit, sit, sit, Mollie SIT - and all the time Mollie (bless the cockles of her little heart) is sitting. He obviously means lie down, but doesn't realise he's actually saying 'sit'. Thats where the hand signals come in, trying to get him to learn to co-ordinate the correct word with the correct hand signal. A losing battle.
> She's our little therapy dog in a sense.


I'm very sorry to hear about your husband. That must be trying for everyone involved at times. What a sweet little one Mollie is to just sit patiently while dad tries to figure out what he should be saying. 
I would love to sneak a video of my hubby trying to get one of the dogs to do something. It goes a little something like this: He wants Sabrina to come to him and bring him the toy in her mouth. He'll say, "Sabrina come, bring it, bring it, bring it, walk toward me, come, Sabrina, Sabrina, come, bring it and drop it, leave it, come here, bring the toy, bring daddy the toy, bring daddy the toy! Why won't she listen to me???" 
Hmmm, well let's see. 
1.She knows none of those commands. 
2.She doesn't speak English. 
3.She got confused after the 7th thing you asked her to do in rapid fire mode.... 
4. All of the above.
My answer: "I don't know honey. Maybe she's just not that smart..."


----------



## frogdog

Yogi: sit, shake, hi-five, give me ten, down, roll over, circle, bow, speak, pray (yes, pray...lol), play dead, come, stay, leave it, get your toy, no, go for a ride, go for a walk, where's daddy, daddy's home, look/watch, who's here/someone's here...he knows so many phrases and words not even able to think of them all right now and you're probably not that interested. :smile:

I have failed to teach him heel...my fault just hadn't...so, working on it now.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

MollyWoppy said:


> My husband had a very bad stroke a few years ago and as a result has aphasia, which is a problem with the speech centre. So, its been very challenging for both Mollie and me.



I'm sorry to hear that Penny.I always wonder if I'm cut out to be a good caretaker if my husband gets really ill. I always threaten to ship him to an old folks home the minute he needs depends :decision:, but when it comes down to it you just gotta deal. You are both angels :angel:



> My husband isn't very good at any kind of command


UhhhhHuhhhh! Luc has this same issue....using the wrong commands at the wrong time. Telling them to stay when he should be using wait etc. etc. He drives me NUTSO when we walk with the dogs off leash.......constantly yelling at them to COME or yelling their names if they disappear for a second. And he calls me a mother hen........
Having said that I am totally guilty of messing up Ari's first attempt at Novice Ob because I told him to Stay for the recall *headslap*


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Here's some of Jackson's.... we have a few more since this video, but it gives you the basic point! 

Jackson, Worlds Smartest Yorkie - YouTube


----------



## Kat

Haha there are some cute tricks people do on this forum  Sadly my pug doesnt know any cool tricks lol.. she knows - sit, stay, up, lay down, off, leave it, bed time, last drink (I always get her to drink before bed, sometimes she gets lazy and doesnt drink for a long time), bring a toy, bring a bone, and she can wait.


----------



## xellil

Jacksons Mom said:


> Here's some of Jackson's.... we have a few more since this video, but it gives you the basic point!


That is an adorable video. He's so cute! We tried to do that walk through your legs thing in dog class but dang that's hard to do with a dog who is taller than your crotch. He's a really smart puppy!


----------



## Caty M

I've seen that video before.. didn't know it was yours, LOL. I should be getting a digital camcorder for my bday in a couple weeks so I'll have to take one of Tessie. Since I started this thread I've taught her high five, circle- walk around me, sing (whine), roll over and 'through the tunnel!'- one of those cat play tunnel things.

I've been going a bit nuts with training.. lol


----------



## sozzle

My dog can go into the kitchen, put the kettle on and make me a cup of tea!!.................................................that was just a joke! 
Well the thing is with ex racing greyhounds is that they don't know how to do ANYTHING when you get them (we got our boy at 5) as they have never had to do anything for themselves really, everything was done for them, ie told when to eat, pee, run (chase the white fluffy thing). So they have to learn to learn if you see what I mean. The good thing is that they are very willing to please and teaching Stanley some things has been relatively easy using food as motivation, he is very motivated when it comes to food. It only took us 4 months to teach him to sit as he had probably never done it before except on the way down to lying down. Pushing on a greyhound's rear end doesn't work like other dogs, they just lock up and of course they look really funny when they sit because their bums don't actually touch the ground. Anyhow we have taught him to: sit, lay down, scratch (whereby he scratches his paw on the floor - I don't know why daughter taught him that one), wait (which he can't do for very long), and to come when called. I also taught him to 'chase the ball' but he will generally only do this if I also chase it, he will pick it up and then drop on command with varying degrees of success but retrievers they are not. He is absolutely not interested in chasing a stick unlike other dogs. I did teach him in one hour to keep out of our kitchen and he doesn't dare step over the boundary, but I think I am going to have to teach him to keep out of dining room which we hardly use as yesterday he nicked some chicken off a plate, little bugger, as it was close to the edge, he's tall and it was just tooooo tempting. He is not allowed to eat his food until I say so, so that is probably more of a 'wait'. At the moment we are trying to teach him to 'shake hands' and we've tried to teach him to 'wipe your face' with varying success (put paw across face). He doesn't jump up so we don't have to teach him that and is a very quiet dog. He does like to bark at strangers/cats/neighbours if they dare walk past the house or drive into their houses but I don't think I'll stop that he seem to have so much fun looking tough and racing around the garden churning up the grass. For his Canine Good Citizen assessment coming up next weekend one of the things he has to do is be petted by a stranger, he's funny with strangers, mainly men and backs away, so not sure about that one.
There are people that teach greyhounds agility and there is a lady in US who is quite successful with it, not the first dog you'd think of really with those great lanky legs but her site is called 'never say never greyhounds' and she's being doing it for years, so it is possible. Oh and it took me 2 weeks to teach him how to jump into the back of the car, he didn't have a clue about that one and I had to help him in at first and he's a big boy. We will carry on with basic training and you never know he might be able to bring in the laundry in another 6 months.


----------



## doggiedad

sit, stay, down, come, stop, back up, verbally or with
hand signals.

"go to Rosie", can send him to my GF and she can send him to me.

if i drop something while walking he'll pick it up.

retrieves the mail from the mail man for us and our neighbor.

"find it". can things indoors or outside and send him 
to find it.

heels on either side with or without a leash.

"other side". no matter which side he's walking on
if i say other side he switches sides.

gives either paw.

"sleepy time". when it's time to go to bed one of us
can say "sleepy time" and our dog will walk down
the hallway and sit or lay down beside the bed
and wait for us to get in the bed and then jump on the bed.

"family hug". when we hug we can say "family hug"
and our dog will walk between us.

"go through my legs".

"get your leash".

waits for a command to exit the house or the car.

carries things for us.

"get your leash".

"go to Stosh". can send him to my neighbor or her house.

i'm probably forgetting something.


----------



## xellil

doggiedad said:


> retrieves the mail from the mail man for us and our neighbor.


That is cool.

The most important command of all: Go pee.

That was the first thing i successfully taught Rebel, and I was totally ignorant of training. I didn't realize the correct word is "potty."


----------



## doggiedad

there's no correct word for any command. whatever word or
words you use for a command is correct. your dog
will perform a command to whatever word you teach.
if i'm in a hurry and i want my dog to go i say "go to the bathroom"
or "hurry up". i'm not sure if my dog follows those commands.
when i tell him to "hurry up" or "go to the bathroom" he still
finds his place. when i give the command he doesn't drop and go. lol. 



xellil said:


> That is cool.
> 
> The most important command of all: Go pee.
> 
> That was the first thing i successfully taught Rebel, and I was totally ignorant of training. I didn't realize the correct word is "potty."


----------



## xellil

Yes, but it sounds a little more classy to say "potty." Besides, I have no command for number two!

But, I am too lazy to go back and start over. Snorkels potties, Rebel pees. It's just the way it is at our house.

We don't say "no" either - I have some different words for several things. It's kind of fun just to make up your own dog language. You just have to remember what you did.


----------



## frogdog

xellil said:


> That is cool.
> 
> The most important command of all: Go pee.
> 
> That was the first thing i successfully taught Rebel, and I was totally ignorant of training. I didn't realize the correct word is "potty."


Well, we say or rather I say..."you need to woo woo", lol. I know, we have our on doggie language and it changes with each dog. He does know "need to go out" which is his daddy's phrase...I mean could you imagine a guy going around saying "woo woo"! It's time to tell Yogi, "Bed Time".


----------



## xellil

Oh man, I wish i'd thought of woo woo. That's so much cooler than "go pee."


----------



## Bergy

Bella 21 weeks old,
Sit
Stay
Leave It
Lay
Roll over (50%)
Up (to get in bed or on the couch)
Crate 
Paw Paw and other one too
Spin (spins 360deg to the right)
Fetch
Drop it
Get it 
Wait (will not get food or treat or toy unless we tell her to get it, If we say easy she will get it slowly)
Easy (slows down what ever she is doing ex. taking treats, playing with the pet rabbits etc..) 
Hurry up (If I tell her to come and he is walking to me I can say hurry up and she will run over)
I can also say come and lay and she will or say come and sit and she will.
We just started to work with her getting the paper.
She is very smart but gets board very quick too. But then again she is only 21 weeks old.


----------



## frogdog

xellil said:


> Oh man, I wish i'd thought of woo woo. That's so much cooler than "go pee."


:lol: LOL, I have no idea where all my phrases come from in reference to the action. They just spill out of my mouth. 
You should here all the different names Yogi has but he knows them all.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

1) High-5/High-10
2) Crawl
3) Leg Weave
4) Beg
5) Around and Sit
6) Speak
7) Down
8) Sit
9) Roll Over
10) Wait (put food on her nose/paws and she can't eat it until we say)
11) Leave It
12) Come
13) Kiss
14) Find It
15) Touch (both to hand and object)
16) Which One?
17) Stay
18) Run an agility course :wink:
19) Get it/Bring it
20) Talk (softer than a speak)

There might be a few other things, but I can't think of anything right now.


----------



## sozzle

So many smart dogs out there, I am very impressed.

Just as an aside, I know in America when people need to use 'the facilities' you say 'bathroom', whereas we say: toilet/loo/bog/dunny/little girl's/boy's room and in the case of my brother he always used to say: "just need to go and splash the boots" which I loved and tried to use but didn't sound quite the same coming from a girl!

Oh just remembered when he's doing something naughty or wrong depending on behaviour, like trying to steal food etc we say very loudly "AH" in short staccato and he definitely knows that one and backs away.


----------



## swolek

xellil said:


> That is cool.
> 
> The most important command of all: Go pee.
> 
> That was the first thing i successfully taught Rebel, and I was totally ignorant of training. I didn't realize the correct word is "potty."


I use "Hurry up" even though in human language that could mean so many things...hahaha. I seriously don't remember where I read to use "hurry up" but hey, the dogs know what I mean .


----------



## xellil

swolek said:


> I use "Hurry up" even though in human language that could mean so many things...hahaha. I seriously don't remember where I read to use "hurry up" but hey, the dogs know what I mean .


It's funny you say that - we have a neighbor with two dogs - he never takes them for a walk, but he puts them in the front yard to go pee. The SECOND they hit the grass he is yelling HURRY UP!! HURRY UP! where the whole neighborhood can hear him. But he's not saying it to tell them to pee. He really wants them to hurry up and get back inside as fast as possible. 

the second they finish peeing he is waving his arms in the air yelling "hurry up" even louder and herding them back to the house. It is really obnoxious and the poor dogs don't even have a chance to sniff a bush.

He's the cranky old neighbor no one likes - I don't like him because I know he has leashes for those dogs. He could at least walk them to the fricken corner now and then.

Maybe he learned it as a "go potty" command a billion years ago, and took it literally.


----------



## Oso

Bear can do all the regular stuff, sit, stay, paw/shake, high five, down, speak/woof, up/down/off lol but my favorite thing he knows is "come on" which to him means, POO AND POO NOW! lol so I never have to wait around for him to sniff and make me and him overheat in the AZ 110+degree summertime, its so nice lol he will do it right after me saying it one time!


----------



## Hadley

I am so lazy with trick training... my dogs don't know many. He basically knows how to sit, stay, down, drop (two different things for us), wait, heel (more or less..), touch, wave, give paw, and that's it. We do rally/OB so he can walk through all of those different commands in a routine. We also do agility and he's learning to take subtle cues via my body language... but that is it. I really want to teach him some cute tricks..but like I said, I always get lazy and never follow through..

Phineas knows how to sit and wave lol.


----------



## Khan

Khan is a VERY good Sitter! When we walk and come to a crosswalk, he sits at every corner. He knows down, stay, he comes on a dime, which I'm very proud of! He knows Leave it, out of the kitchen, and some other things I've taught him. 
He also has many god given talents! One of which is Spinning! He is a VERY good spinner. He spins 3 circles before he sits and waits for me to put his breakfast and dinner down! Another one is Snoring and Lip Flapping. When he is really really sleeping he snores so hard that his lips catch air which makes them flap! LOL!!


----------



## xellil

Hadley said:


> I am so lazy with trick training... my dogs don't know many. He basically knows how to sit, stay, down, drop (two different things for us), wait, heel (more or less..), touch, wave, give paw, and that's it. We do rally/OB so he can walk through all of those different commands in a routine. We also do agility and he's learning to take subtle cues via my body language... but that is it. I really want to teach him some cute tricks..but like I said, I always get lazy and never follow through..
> 
> Phineas knows how to sit and wave lol.


I'm not much into trick training either. I like to have a point to stuff. I remember actually balking at teaching my dog "stand" because I couldn't see any use for it - why couldn't he just sit? Until I actually saw the use for it.

I have to admit, though, dogs that do it are awfully cute.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

xellil said:


> That is an adorable video. He's so cute! We tried to do that walk through your legs thing in dog class but dang that's hard to do with a dog who is taller than your crotch. He's a really smart puppy!


Hehe. Thanks! I can imagine how hard it would be with a bigger dog! LOL


----------



## cprcheetah

Shellie can sit, down, roll over, speak, learning to 'catch', can wait for her meals up to 5 minutes
Ziva can smile and sit lol, she's got a VERY VERY short attention span
Zoey can 'pray', and lay down, she has arthritis in her bum/hips/knees so I don't force the sit issue with her.


----------



## CorgiPaws

I'm with Re, I guess I just don't expect a whole ton. If they're plesent to live with, aren't embarrassing in public, or total a**holes to guests, I'm a pretty happy camper. 
Not sure what qualifies as tricks, most of what I tend to focus on is just shaping them into decent canine companions. I've never understood why certain things matter, like the difference between sit-stay and down-stay. If I want my dog to stay, I really don't care if they're standing, sitting, or balancing on their heads, to be honest. I know, I'm a bad trainer. lol


They ALL know:
Sit
Leave It
Drop It
Take It
Down (Mousse is kinda hit or miss on hard surfaces)
Settle
In/Outside
Load Up (Braxton-FINALLY) 
Recall 
Quiet (Zailey, Timber, Braxton are a little 'woofy' sometimes)
Off
They all know to stay out of the kitchen, too. 
We let them in the front yard every night (much bigger than the back) to run, supervised, and they know to stay on the property. 


Timber and Kola are great with Touch. 
Annie knows Go Potty
Braxton is absolutely excellent with sitting for crowds of people to pet him, and not intimidated at all by wheelchairs. 


Zailey is learning touch.
Annie is learning Sing (howl)


I'm awful. None know roll over, play dead, shake or any other cutsie tricks. :-(


----------



## hmbutler

PuppyPaws said:


> I've never understood why certain things matter, like the difference between sit-stay and down-stay. If I want my dog to stay, I really don't care if they're standing, sitting, or balancing on their heads, to be honest. I know, I'm a bad trainer. lol


Haha yeah when I started teaching duke to lay down, he'd do it every time I say sit as well lol. Now it's hit or miss, if I say sit, he sometimes lays down, sometimes sits. But either way, he's staying where I wanted him, so I let it slide. I wont be entering him in any dog shows, so I think it's ok lol

As for the rest, he knows no cutesy tricks as yet... I'm still trying to get his recall sorted!! lol


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

We are still working with Buck but he knows:

sit
stay
shake
down
crawl
flip treats off his nose (and will wait until we say "ok" to do so)
"You wanna go?"-runs to the leash hooks to be leashed up

Dude knows: 

sit
stay
shake
down
crawl
"What's a dog say?" (barks)
"Whisper" (he gives out a quiet little 'wuff')
howls on command.

After reading Linsey's mine both know:

"Go pee"
Leave it
Drop it
GIT!-For when I can't seem to walk through my own house without a dog underfoot
Go lay down-go to their respective beds rather than lay down right where they are at
Stay out of the kitchen
Off
Quiet-for barking
Enough-for playing
C'mere (ie "Come" to normal people)

I have never really thought of those as "tricks" though. I desire the same things as my dogs that Linsey does but I like teaching them stupid little pet tricks because sometimes, it rains in Washington. Heehee. When it's rainy outside and Nick's gone and the three of us are cooped up inside I like engaging their brains by learning something new. Sure, I can entertain them with their Kong ball, but then I feel left out. Hahaha. They serve no purpose but they keep us entertained when we have nothing else to do.


----------

